# Assistance on turn out and handling?



## LiveJumpLove (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey I have a good tip on keeping your horse calm, lavender usually keeps a horse calm and relaxed if you spray a little on your horses nose. Also you could spray some lavender on your hand when you do the in hand show so your horse can smell it so your mare doesn't get too overwhelmed. Lavender might not work on some horses though but it worked on one at my barn. Hope I helped! Have fun and good luck!


----------

